# Anyone have photos of fit/muscular GSDs?



## Chicagocanine

I am looking for photos of German Shepherds who are very fit/muscular. Does anyone have a photos of dogs that are in great shape or know where I can find some photos? 
I am trying to show what it looks like when a GSD is in very good body condition (lean/muscular) versus "regular" or "average" (less muscular) shape. I am not sure how much of the muscle tone is usually visible in photos with a GSD type of coat?


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark is only 1 year old so there isn't a whole lot of muscle, but I would consider him very fit for his age. No body fat that's foresure.

These few are a series and you can kinda "see" the muscle/toned areas as he goes for the ball..



























These are just a few standing/stack photo's that I have caught him in from the past few weeks.




































One of him working (tracking).









This is a stacked photo of Stark at 10ish months old, I think he looks pretty fit for a 10 month old.









Not sure of this is what you were looking for. I have more "athletic" photo's (jumping, running, etc..) if that's what you would like too.


----------



## mjbgsd

Akbar is very fit, 80+lbs of lean machine 


















Here you can really see his thigh muscles


----------



## Elaine

Here's a good pic of my muscular boy.


----------



## sagelfn

Sage is almost 11 months so not very muscular yet but you have permission to use anything from my Flickr album, just click on his name in my sig


----------



## Mrs.K

Zenzy is heavy boned (look at her legs) and muscular as well as pretty darn powerfull and really really fast. There is almost no dog that I know off (not even Yukon) that is faster than her. 



























Yukon is 79lbs of muscles. He is very different from Zenzy, even though they have the same daddy, he is not as heavy boned as Zenzy is. Yet very fit and powerful too. 



























Both









The most powerful dog EVER (Yukon) Who said that working dogs can't be couch potatoes?


----------



## Dainerra

Freya has a very wide rib cage, and that makes her look "heavier" from a distance, but she has a nice tuck and is very lean.









Rayden is very plushy, but you can still see a nice tuck!


ETA: I re-read your post lol The pic of Freya by herself, you can see quite a bit of defined muscle in her shoulders and haunches. Rayden, you can see his body shape, but definitely no muscle definition visible under all that hair!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Here's some of Masi,,she is a lean, solid machine, always on the go, weighs in at 70lbs)


----------



## onyx'girl

Gideon v [email protected] months:

































Karlo has some wide shoulders and at his age is very strong~he pulled me down for the first time last weekend, then took the helper down!


----------



## LaRen616

My boy has a straight back, I think he looks muscular at least to me he does

1 year old
27' 1/2
80 pounds


----------



## APBTLove

J is 77+ pounds of prey/toy/food drive...


----------



## LaRen616

mjbgsd said:


> Akbar is very fit, 80+lbs of lean machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can really see his thigh muscles


I'll take him right off your hands, he is so beautiful :wub:


----------



## GSDSunshine

I was hoping you would post J.... Everytime I see your posted pics... I swoon. Someone said fit GSD and J instantly popped into my head.... and j is still young right?


----------



## mjbgsd

Thanks Laren616 but Diane has first dibs! LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Missy I was just going to tell her that)))


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Skip past the first minute (why it's ok to be jumping a dog under a year old) and then you can see video of a 10 month old and also a 6 yr old GSD that are pretty fit...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Chicagocanine said:


> I am not sure how much of the muscle tone is usually visible in photos with a GSD type of coat?


I think in order to really see muscle you'd need a pretty tight close coat, but even in a longcoat you can usually see a tuck from the side, and definitely a waist when viewed from above. Ribs, not so much, because of the extra fur. 

Here's Halo after her spay shave, taken the day after Christmas:










This is a little over 2 months later, after the fur has started to grow back:










You can see Keefer's tuck in this one:










He has to be dripping wet to see his actual condition (which is why I go by feel instead), but as soon as he shakes once, it's all over and he's fluffy boy again. 

Here's a standing picture of him that I like:










And one of Dena & Keefer in a full out run:


----------



## APBTLove

GSDSunshine said:


> I was hoping you would post J.... Everytime I see your posted pics... I swoon. Someone said fit GSD and J instantly popped into my head.... and j is still young right?


Aww, thanks... He'll be one on the first.

He uses to flirt pole and spring pole a LOT, it keeps him very trimmed and fit.

Here's J working the flirt and spring poles.








Crazy eyes lol


----------



## GSDSunshine

Off topic, but do you have any links to how to make a flirt pole/spring pole and how to use it. lol. I have heard of it... but when I was looking on youtube....some of the videos were um.... not smart looking..... Do you really just hold the pole above the dog and have them try to jump to to get it?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Kira, this is what I have: Chase It Pet Toys - An exercise training toy for dogs,cats & ferrets


----------



## Crookedcreekranch




----------



## elisabeth_00117

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Kira, this is what I have: Chase It Pet Toys - An exercise training toy for dogs,cats & ferrets


I have the same one, and I love it.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch

GSDSunshine said:


> Off topic, but do you have any links to how to make a flirt pole/spring pole and how to use it. lol. I have heard of it... but when I was looking on youtube....some of the videos were um.... not smart looking..... Do you really just hold the pole above the dog and have them try to jump to to get it?



Here's 6 month old Cato going for it. Actually this is a horse whip and we attach various things to it. Note in these photos my daughter did not have ANYTHING attached like a rag, leather piece , etc. He is just so used to going after it it no longer mattered if something was on it at the time.

Not only having the dog jump but you also drag it quickly on the ground encouraging the drive. I will defer to the many experts in the subject here in the use of the flirt pole to build drive.


----------



## kelso

haha, I call Allie the little brick house, she is 61.4 lbs, 23.5 inches tall. She is fast! Kelso looks like he is lumbering next to her..heheh




























Kelso


----------



## GSDSunshine

4-6 weeks for delivery?!?!?!?! that's like forever!!!! lol.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Thanks guys! That helps a lot.



Cassidy's Mom said:


> I think in order to really see muscle you'd need a pretty tight close coat, but even in a longcoat you can usually see a tuck from the side, and definitely a waist when viewed from above. Ribs, not so much, because of the extra fur.


Yeah that is what I figured, the way the coat lays it is hard to see the full extent of muscle tone (although I have seen a few GSDs where it is very visible.) The musculature is more apparent when they are running too.

That is a great photo of Keefer. He's so handsome, makes me proud to have a relative of his! :wub: (Too bad Bianca didn't get the LC gene though!)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

GSDSunshine said:


> 4-6 weeks for delivery?!?!?!?! that's like forever!!!! lol.


Yikes! I got mine from Clean Run: Clean Run: Chase It Dog Toy

ETA: Looks like everyone is currently out of stock. Here's a another similar toy: Clean Run: Chase N Pull Dog Toy


----------



## Dainerra

So many awesome dogs in this thread. I think anyone looking at these pictures should be able to see that these are dogs that need jobs!! All those muscles and brains to boot; what's not to love??


----------



## APBTLove

GSDSunshine said:


> Off topic, but do you have any links to how to make a flirt pole/spring pole and how to use it. lol. I have heard of it... but when I was looking on youtube....some of the videos were um.... not smart looking..... Do you really just hold the pole above the dog and have them try to jump to to get it?


Flirt poles, when used correctly, are just something to get the dog running and playing, dogs with high prey drive. It's a pole with light rope attached to one end, and a toy/rag on the rope, you can drag it fast across the ground and get the dog to chase it.
How to make a Flirt Pole for your Dog

A correct spring pole is basically a rope, spring/stretchy strong material, and a toy or just thick rope for they to grab and tug on. A lot of idiots, mostly pit bull dog owners, set them up so the dog has to jump and hang from it, that's not right, the rope should be low enough that the dog can have all four feet on the ground. It's suppose to be hanging vertical, but I attached J's to the base of a tree to tug on. It's also a very ghetto'd-up one lol just a very tough stretchy toy in place of a spring, I have to build him a real one. 
How to build your own Spring Pole

I talk about the flirt/spring at about 2:19 here:





Sorry to hijack the thread...


----------



## MikeMartinez10

did you name your dog kelso from "that 70's show" ???


----------



## TxRider

Wow J looks very intense in those pics.

My girl only shows that level of intensity when there's a critter in range to chase.


----------



## bluecoyote

Mo is a pretty solid female.


----------



## KayaShep

*Type?*



Elaine said:


> Here's a good pic of my muscular boy.


What type is he? He has the exact same build and coloring as my girl


----------



## huntergreen

really nice pics of gsd in this thread.


----------



## Packen

Some pics showing fitness levels


----------



## lalachka

how do you exercise them?

also, i'm scared of having my dog jump over things a lot because he's almost 100 lbs. am I wrong about my fears?
I love the way he looks when jumping, i'd love to be able to enjoy it more


----------



## SuperG

I had some incredible photos of my dog flexing....

However, my dog ate 'em.


SuperG


----------



## SuperG

Packen's pooch has some muscle.....


SuperG


----------



## Packen

lalachka said:


> how do you exercise them?
> 
> also, i'm scared of having my dog jump over things a lot because he's almost 100 lbs. am I wrong about my fears?
> I love the way he looks when jumping, i'd love to be able to enjoy it more


Our training is high intensity and keeps them fit, I swim them also. If hips/elbows are solid then jumping is no issue (after a warm up off course).


----------



## onyx'girl

I looked back at Karlo when he was a pup in this thread...here are a few from him at 4:
















Five yrs old:








Putting on the brakes


----------



## SuperG

Karlo has some shoulders....


SuperG


----------



## onyx'girl

Only flexes them when he needs to, lol
This is one way we keep the core strength(mostly during winter months)


----------



## SuperG

I have never seen a hard boiled egg yolk that big...WOW !!!


SuperG


----------



## GSDhistorian

This photo shows a very fit, muscular GSD https://www.facebook.com/GermanShep...0.1409576794./309193602566722/?type=3&theater


----------



## David Winners

I don't have any good action shots, but Fama is looking pretty fit again. 










Back in the day :


----------



## KatsMuse

She's beautiful! :wub:

Kat


----------



## WNGD

In light of the fat GSD thread(s), this is a good one to bump. Very fit lean GSD examples ... unfortunately Photo Bucket ruined life.


----------



## Mannix

Mannix at 26 months, 86 pounds solid muscle.


----------



## Sonny1984

Sonny, 8.5 months old, 75 lbs ish


----------

